# I think he's come back...



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd like to share my story with everyone, if you are up to hearing it. I think partly, I just need to get it out and tell someone, and I'd also like to hear similar experiences and stories. Anyway, I apologize if it ends up long!

During the summer, my beloved Great Dane, Scout, was diagnosed with heart failure. My heart was broken - I was told he could pass out and die at any time. One night, he had a horrifying seizure and he collapsed in my arms on my bed, his bowels and bladder let go, he was out cold. I thought it was over, I was pleading with him - but he came to, and was okay. For a couple of months, he did great on his medication, he felt like a puppy again. I had hopes that even though he was 8 1/2 yrs. old (very old for a Dane), I'd have him a while longer. Then, we were blindsided.

On the night of August 9th, I noticed him acting strangely. He was foaming at the mouth, and walking with his back arched - I knew right away it was bloat, my biggest fear all of his life. I rushed him to an ER vet, who confirmed via x-ray it was indeed bloat. Surgery was available, but with his age and condition, he would not have survived it. The devastating decision was made to put him down.

I held him as it happened - I'd never before stayed with animal when they actually passed - and tried my best to stay calm and talk to him so as not to worry him. I kept telling him it was okay, that I loved him and we'd be together again one day. And I literally felt the life go out of him and my heart shatter at the same time. It was the hardest and most beautiful moment of my life.

But I was completely and utterly heartbroken. I took it extremely bad, I had (and to some degree, still do) severe depression, I didn't leave my bed. Nights were the worst - this dog had slept with me every single night next to me in my bed with his head on the pillow like a person since the day I brought him home, and now he wasn't there, and I couldn't take it.

After a week, a friend at dinner suggested I get a puppy. I was angry, and didn't want any part of it. But over the next week or so, I started thinking about it - and for some reason, something was telling me GSD very strongly. At first I casually searched but gradually became more serious in my efforts. I did a lot of research online and read up on the breed and what to look for - OFA, German imports, etc. - and emailed several breeders and saw a lot of pics, but no one spoke to me or it didn't work out, or the pup was sold already, and so on.

Then one breeder emailed me back with a photo of Remi at 6 weeks - the minute I saw it, I cried. I called her and sent a deposit, I had to have this puppy. It turned out he had been born on August 21st - 12 days after Scout passed.

I brought him home in mid-Oct. and he's been heaven sent in terms of helping me heal and making me happy, and keeping me busy. But lately, I've begun to notice striking similarities between him and Scout. I'll detail them below:

1) Rem was lying on the couch, on his side, my mom said hi to him, and he swung his front leg outward at her in a silly, exaggerated motion and put his paw in her hand (he hasn't been taught to shake) and we both gasped - this was something Scout did frequently when we greeted him.

2) He was rolling a ball around the floor and at one point, when it stopped, he hovered over it, staring down at it for a few seconds before pouncing. I even saw his little cheeks hang for a second, and this was something Scout also always did, with his big cheeks flopping.

3) Something we always said about Scout was that he was "nice." My mom said "nice" to Beau earlier today in the same tone of voice, and Rem came running around the corner to her all excited.

4) Scout was very submissive and was lowest on the totem pole in the pack, and all my other dogs are toy breeds. Rem is the same way, and my Pomeranian bosses him the SAME exact way he bossed Scout.

5) My favorite - Scout used to sleep with his head on his pillow like a human. Sometimes, he'd knock his pillow off the bed in his sleep. Then he'd wait a second, lift his head, and groan - then I'd go and pick it up for him, and he'd go back to sleep. Two nights ago, Remi knocked the pillow on the floor. Then, he looked over the side of the bed at it, and groaned - I burst into tears. It was identical to Scout's normal behavior.

Maybe I'm just over-analyzing, or just seeing common dog behavior and attributing it to Scout in my grief. Or maybe, it's something else. I'm not at all religious. Until now I didn't believe in things like reincarnation. But this is really making me think that maybe somehow, Scout has come back to me. His poor body was getting old and giving out on him, so he left so he could come back in a new, young and healthy longer living form. He loved me more than anything and I don't think he'd ever leave me. I want so much to believe that he has found his way back home.

Has anyone here ever experienced anything like this? I'd so love to hear any stories if you have them. Do you think it's true? If you honestly don't, please don't tell me - believing is helping me cope.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:teary: I am so very sorry for your great loss of Scout. He sounds like he was a true heart dog :hugs:

I don't have any similar experience to share, I wish I could see some of my dear girl's characteristics in Molly, but unfortunately she is a one of a kind. I do believe that what you are seeing is possible. Some way or other, Scout sent you Remi to help ease your pain :hugs:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is very hard to loose our fur babies. I can not say that I have had the same experience as you but I do believe our pets send us the next one. I am willing to bet Scout picked Remi just for you. I also think they hang around or come for a visit. I know Rio was here shortly after he left us and I am positive he sent us Max and watches over all of us right now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sorry for your loss to, and yes I have experienced this.. One of my heartdogs, Sami had passed away in Feb two years ago, she was born April 7. After having a housefull (4) of GSD's, and the two aussies, I was now down to the two aussies, and my male GSD Dodge(another heart dog). Dodge was kind of failing, and I knew I couldn't live without another GSD in the house. 

Wanting to stay within the same type of lines as Dodge (ddr) & Sami (czech), I contacted Dodge's breeder who referred me to Wanda (kleinenhain). Anyhow, we decided Masi would be the girl for me, I then found out, Masi was born on Sami's birthday..okkkkk...

After I got her, I was seeing ALOT of similar behaviors that Sami exhibited (and she was a wild child to),,Dodge passed almost a year to the date of Sami's passing. Masi also has alot of Dodge's behaviors, sleeping on top of me at night, when I go to bed, she goes to bed, follows me around with her head up my butt,,and alot of other things.

Masi was my savior when I lost Dodge, she keeps me going, and I see both Dodge & Sami in her. Now whether it's because she is out of the same lines, same breed characteristics, I dont know, but prefer to think I got the best of both Dodge & Sami in her


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I had a great dane mix, "Jamie", who was our beloved family member from 6 weeks until we had to let her go at age 13: a GREAT age for a Great Dane. I was devastated; didn't want to consider another dog at that point (I already had a 2 year old GSD at home). I worked then for an emergency animal hospital, and exactly 9 weeks and one day from the date we lost Jamie a litter of orphaned pups came to the clinic. Note here that 9 weeks is the timing of a gestational cycle for a litter of puppies... I took the runt, who we called "Tori", home to hand raise. She settled with us as if she had always been there. As she grew older I began to notice various behaviors that seemed to me so clearly "Jamie": the way she would stretch out with her paws crossed, the way she gazed as me as if she could see through into my soul, the same appetite and favorite foods. When she one day performed an intricate trick we had taught to Jamie but not to any of the other pets I was sure that "Tori" was really "Jamie" brought back to us in a smaller body with a different coat. I still believe it to this day.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Losing a dog is like losing a family member. I'm happy to hear that you have found a wonderful dog and I believe that everything happens for a reason. Remi came to you to help you heal  And who knows...maybe Scout's soul is in there. I'd believe it. To this day I SWEAR I saw my dog Buster's ghost in my doorway. He was a GSD/Boxer mix...I woke up in the middle of the night and saw him standing there and then he vanished. Weird stuff!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know anything about the afterlife, or if there is one. But if believing that somehow a part of Scout is still with you helps you deal with your loss, then by all means, go right ahead.

I know that for days after he died, I kept seeing the cat I had as a kid out of the corner of my eye. I felt at the time that he was waiting for me to be okay with him being gone.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

That is so wonderful and sweet  its not a reincarnation story but I visitaion one. I lost my heart dog Trouble a week before Thanksgiving last year. He was so specal and wonderful with a sweet as honey soul. I was fixing Bellas food one night and set her bowl on top her kennel one of those big plastic ones. And I reached for the cabnet to get her supplements when I felt something hit my leg and then the whole Kennel shook like someone jumped in. I thought it was one of the dogs or maybe a cat that came in to warm up. But when I bent over and looked in it was empty. In my heart I knew it was him its hard to explain I JUS knew. I said Trouble is that you baby? And I jus started to cry I was so happy he came to see me.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Scout, he sounds like he was a big lover! I'm glad that Remi is making your heart "beat again"


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not qualified to field the philosophical question that you ask. 

I just want you to know that the loss of a dog like scout is a life altering event. You gave him your best, he had a great life, and you were both the better for it. In spite of that, his loss is overwhelming.

No doubt you'll do the same for Remi, and he'll do the same for you. 

Posessions such as money, gold, cars, houses, etc. have great value to us. Our loved ones are _invaluable._ Part of the reason is that while we don't own them, they can be taken away quickly and forever.

And while we tend to outlive our pets, your last dog will feel the pain that you are now going through.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Scouts attributes are manifesting in Remi because Remi is your dog and you've raised him the same way you raised Scout; the behavior is a reflection of the upbringing. 

Eich was my 'Scout'. He slept with me and we had a connection. He got HSA and died at 7.5. It would be nearly a year before I decided on another GSD - a 22-pound 8-week old male. I caught myself thinking "ressurection" when I noticed Rookie doing some of the things that Eich used to do. It's startling and heartwarming, but in my humble opinion I think it's a mistake to consider this the return of a lost dog. Like you, I would like nothing more than to have more time with Eich, but I have to accept the fact that Eich is gone and devote my attention to Rookie; he deserves it!

It's been over two years since Eich died and I've actually gotten to the point where I am thinking Eich had to go because Rookie was coming.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Ultimately, you find comfort in seeing those same "quirks" in Remi that you loved in Scout.

Is it possible that Remi is Scout, in GSD form? I don't know. Do I think it is impossible? No. I think what matters most is that you believe it, and it gives you a sense of peace.

Isn't that what our beliefs should do?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

SchDDR said:


> Ultimately, you find comfort in seeing those same "quirks" in Remi that you loved in Scout.


I agree. It was brutal losing Dena at just 4 years old - she was the best dog either of us have ever had.  When we got Halo we had made a conscious decision to have a new pup that would look nothing like Dena, to avoid the inevitable comparisons. The new girl couldn't help but come up short, and that wouldn't be fair to her. I can't imagine how hard it would have been to have a beautiful black and red longcoat who looked like Dena but wasn't her. 

Halo is a longcoat too, but she's a scrappy little sable working line girl who is completely an individual, and totally different than Dena in most ways. :wub: But every so often she seems to be channeling Dena, and we love those little moments, as sweet reminders of the dog we loved so much who is no longer with us.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i havent lost a dog yet. But i have lost a cat. I lost my cat Princess when i was 14. She got sick and it was just her time to go. Well Sugar came into my life and she just didnt have it ya know? Then came Faith. My beautiful little kitty, very spunky and sweet and just awesome. Faith, i believe is the cat Princess sent to help ease her loss. Faith does a great many things that Princess used to do. I believe its possible that a part of Princess came back in Faith. So no, i dont think you're crazy or strange for thinking its a possiblity. I like to believe that everything happens for a reason. Just like i believe that Princess knew i wanted a GSD and she sent Zena to the shelter to wait for us to find her. Zena is my heart dog.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

(((((Larien)))) Remi sounds like a great dog, as was Scout. I'm glad he found you.

Perhaps I'm a bit "crackers" ;-) but over the years I've heard, even seen, beloved pets after their demise. The first time was about thirty years ago, when my cat died unexpectedly while sleeping peacefully. I was sitting in class (high school) when I saw her run across my desk. I called my mom immediately after class & found out she had passed. A couple days later, my mom heard her jump up on the door, grab the ornamental wood thingies on the window & scratch the door with her hind feet-- just like she always did. My sister's cat went racing toward the door & my mom said the hair on her neck stood straight up. Of course when she went to check, nobody was there. When my Emma dog died, I heard her "let me in" bark at the door. Gunnar turned & looked at the door & wagged his tail. Wishful thinking? Perhaps....

The funniest was right after Gunnar died. About two hours after I returned from the vet with his body, I was sitting on the couch with his cat & Kaija, feeling all kinds of miserable. Suddenly, I heard scratching at the door. All three of us turned & stared at the door. I jokingly said out loud, "Y'know, Gunnar, you really don't need me to open the door for you anymore. You can walk right on in now." Next thing I knew, the door slowly swung open & I heard the faint clicking of toenails on the wood floor. (Okay, Gunnar, so that's not _exactly_ what I meant, but...!) It probably should have freaked me out, but I found myself laughing hysterically instead. (That dog always DID have a way of making me laugh at the worst possible times!)

As much as I miss Gunnar, I hope my next dog isn't too much like him. I don't mind a few similarities, but it might be too hard for me to love a dog for him/herself if I see Gunnar every time I look at him/her. Maybe Gunnar will send me someone.... I'm just a little nervous about _what_ he might send, though. He especially adored cats, but loved all living beings, regardless of species. He adopted a field mouse once & was devastated when his new friend died (presumably of heart failure) about an hour later.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Very possible...*

I have lost a few beloved GSD's, unfortunately that's how life works- I do tend to think that Scout came back- in Remi's body! At least with your descriptions it does sound like it! The only experience I have had when losing mine,years ago, probably about 20 years now, is I had a dream a couple days after having to let one pass due to ill health and age, and he seemed happy, and young again- he was in a hallway and was turned to see me, and then turned and walked away, he stopped once and wagged his tail and I could see right through him. Of course I woke up crying, and amazed at this dream. A couple years later I lost his favorite female GSD companion to cancer, and this time I had a dream where he came forward to me, same hallway, and took her leash from me- then they both turned and walked away from me, but both happy and healthy- weird, cause he actually took her leash in his mouth, not something that he had ever done in life. When I woke up, I had this feeling that they were together and that they were going to be there for me when my time came.
Then, 2 years ago, the day before Christmas Eve, I had to lose my beloved first adopted GSD, who was just such a clown and a joker that he always made me laugh no matter what he did or what kind of mood I was in-his back and spine had finally deteriorated to the point where he was in constant pain and He got to the point where he couldn't even stand up- his feet would be curled under his body-he couldn't feel them anymore.- I resisted getting another boy- We still had a female sweet GSD, who we adopted from a shelter a couple years after getting him, so we did have a dog in the home. She was lonely and became more subdued being by herself however. We finally adopted another male this past summer, a rescue boy, and I think his birthday is just a month past when we lost our boy- I have a feeling that he was sent to us, cause our female perked up, started eating normally again, and he's a clown and a goofball! They get along fantastically- the first night she didn't even growl at him, and they had almost no problems getting along. I see traits in this one from our last boy, and I wonder if he has either come back to us, or sent this goofball to cheer me up! Sorry for the long post, but I felt the need when I saw your post to answer you.:hug:


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

My beautiful husky Jordan passed away on June 7th. My husband and I made the painful decision to put him down because of so many health issues he was going through. We just didn't want to see him suffering any longer. It was the hardest decision I ever had to make in my life. Come to find out, on the very same day Jordan passed, our neighbors directly behind us had to put their dog to sleep as well. A week later we decided to adopt Jenna, our 9 month old GSD because our other GSD Jasmine was so depressed. She wouldn't eat and she kept searching the house and yard for Jordan. Jenna was 7 weeks old when we adopted her. On the very same day, the same neighbors also adopted a 7 week old puppy. We quickly introduced all the dogs to each other and from the very moment Jasmine, our older GSD, laid eyes on the neighbors pup she became obsessed with her. From that day on, every single day Jasmine and our neighbors pup look for each other through the fence and run back and forth, playing with each other through the fence. If one of them is not outside they will just sit there and literally stare through the fence until they are united. Jasmine and the neighbors first dog never engaged in this type of play. If I am outside the puppy immediately runs to the fence so I can pet her. I swear this is my Jordan reincarnated. I have said as much to my husband from the very start! It's just too much of a coincidence (in my mind) that both dogs died the same day and both of us adopted a puppy the very same day. The behavior that both our dogs are displaying just makes me believe it even more. Hey, you never know!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. Scout sounded like a great dog.

Molly was born 6 days after Simba passed away and resembles her in many ways.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i belive in this very much so  i also belive that when a family member dies they are there... ex... my great uncle john was a great man, a scout and a hunter etc.. whenever we go to his part of the mountains and places a raven or herd of elk or a sertain animal will do something and we know its him.. im very sorry for your loss but remi will make you happy for many years to come as scout did


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

It is much too soon to even think of searching for another dog but I do believe that family pets, like family members, can tell you in some way that they're there for you.

I was in that place between sleep and awake when I felt my fingers buried in the ruff under Thor's neck, something I used to do all the time. It was his fur, very identifiable. I suddenly opened my eyes to see my fingers wiggling in the air next to my head .. but nothing else was there. But I knew, I just knew, that Thor was telling me everything was okay, that HE was okay. I can't tell you how good that made me feel, as I so needed to know that.


----------

